# On the cheap anchor advice?



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey all

Just looking for a cheap n easy anchor solution for my outback. Since first getting my outback in May I have been mainly flicking lures and never really bothered with an anchor, now that I'm looking to start using a bit of bait I was wondering if anybody had any sugestions? I'm only fishing the local estuaries and wont be in any particularly fast or deep water.

Cheers Dan


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,
Get yourself a 1.5kg folding anchor from BCF, etc, price about $15. Connect up to some rope (i use 4mm) you'll need approx twice the depth you normally fish, wind it on a piece of pool noodle and buy / make yourself an anchor trolley.
Theres heaps of info on here about anchors and trolleys.
Cheers Bilby.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

2ltr milk container filled with sand and a rope through the handle....Anchor trolley that Bilby mentioned are a top bit of kit...Scott..


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

5 bucks for a plastic coated dumbell and a couple of bucks for 9m of clothesline rope


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

crazyratwoman said:


> 5 bucks for a plastic coated dumbell and a couple of bucks for 9m of clothesline rope


Holds well and won't snag the bottom either......2kgs size


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

bilby said:


> Hi,
> Get yourself a 1.5kg folding anchor from BCF, etc, price about $15. Connect up to some rope (i use 4mm) you'll need approx twice the depth you normally fish, wind it on a piece of pool noodle and buy / make yourself an anchor trolley.
> Theres heaps of info on here about anchors and trolleys.
> Cheers Bilby.


I find you need about three times the depth you fish of anchor rope.
I also use a meter of chain to get better angle on the rope available at any hardware store.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

bigbulki said:


> bilby said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I agree. 
After many years of boating and the odd course here and there, I was always taught that 3 times the depth was the minimum for calm conditions. I realise a kayak is much lighter than a boat but the same principles apply. The stronger the wind or current....... the more line you let out. I haven't read every post in this thread so please forgive me if this has already been said but, attach the anchor line to the "top" of the anchor and lay the line along the shaft and cable tie the line to the normal attachment point.
This allows for you to break the cable tie if the anchor becomes stuck and pull it from the other end. For that reason, I also use a cord that is thick enough not to cut into your hands if you have to pull hard on it. I am currently using a hobie anchor kit which has rope that is quite strong but also soft. I do like the idea of the plastic coated dumbells but I am not sure how they would go in a current. Something else I have seen used is a dive weight.
I only started yak fishing just before last christmas and I must say that I have only anchored once, and only used my stake out pole once in that time. I have however, tide off to the occasional pole or branch when it was convenient.
Hope this helps.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

fishsmith said:


> 2ltr milk container filled with sand and a rope through the handle.....


Top idea and simple...........would it make a difference if the sand was wet?


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

homemade said:


> fishsmith said:
> 
> 
> > 2ltr milk container filled with sand and a rope through the handle.....
> ...


Interesting question. I think it would make it heavier out of the water if the sand was wet but........ once it's in the water I don't think it would make any difference would it ? :? :? :?


----------



## Crashtest (Jan 2, 2008)

HI,

Here is my take on an Anchor. Not as cheap as some have posted but it works very well.

I have seen the dumbell idea and I know it does work.

This should probably go into the DIY section as well. SO here is my setup:

Outlaw 4m Yak

1. Buy a roll of 50m x 4mm rope from bunnings ( you will only really use about 30m at the most)
2. Rig your anchor (Grapnell 2.5kg) the same as the others have mentioned using the cable ties, well worth the effort if things go wrong. I use the 2.5 as the outlaw is 30kg but the smaller anchors are very hard to get.
3. Wind the rope around a plastic sidecast reel - bought from Crazy Clarks for a couple of bucks.
4. I built myself an anchor trolley ( I actually call it an Anchor Runnig Rig) I suppose it depends on where you come from.
5. I'll post some pics of my setup on my outlaw so you get the idea. If you need to know more just PM me.

PARTS:
Poly irregation pipe 
Marine grade rope
Ronstan Pulleys
Plastic Saddles
SS Rivets
Piece of PVC pipe ( drill holes both sides and tie off )

The whole setup only took me about an hour to assemble.

Crashtest


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks guys,
They all sound like great ideas, not sure which way I'll go yet.
As I dont plan on using it to often I think I'll keep it simple to begin with. I'll give it some more serious thought once Im fully over this flu and I can look at the screen for more than a couple of minutes without the brass band behing my eyes starting to play Oompa music.

Thanks Again
Dan


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

bilby said:


> Hi,
> Get yourself a 1.5kg folding anchor from BCF, etc, price about $15. Connect up to some rope (i use 4mm) you'll need approx twice the depth you normally fish, wind it on a piece of pool noodle and buy / make yourself an anchor trolley.
> Theres heaps of info on here about anchors and trolleys.
> Cheers Bilby.


13 Bucks actually :twisted: ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Crashtest said:


> PARTS:
> Poly irregation pipe
> Marine grade rope
> Ronstan Pulleys
> ...


CT you list no bungee in your parts list for the trolley......would suggest you put a small loop of bungee rubber between one of your pulleys and its attachment saddle as it takes the shock in waves etc.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The folding anchors are great but a bugger to get up if they get really snagged. I had to cut mine off the other week as I'd wasted an hour or so trying to get the bugger up. Now I use 2 X 1lb snapper leads and they do the job fine. At $1 each they're a much cheaper option than the folding anchors and unlikely to snag.
Even if they do I've connected them to the anchor rope with 20lb mono So I can break them off and move on if necessary. If teh conditions or fish get nasty this may prove a useful safety consideration. Al


----------



## outbackjoe (May 2, 2009)

I agree with the anchor trolley. I have a Hobie one set up and its come in real handy in current as you can put it at the bak of the yak and fish forward, same with using a drift chute.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Another benefit of an anchor trolley is that I use it for the boat end of my rod leashes. This way I can keep the leash fairly short so that it does not tangle and with a movable / running boat end does not lock you to one place on the boat.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Another benefit of an anchor trolley is that I use it for the boat end of my rod leashes. This way I can keep the leash fairly short so that it does not tangle and with a movable / running boat end does not lock you to one place on the boat.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

picked up a 1.5kg folding anchor from BCF and 30m of 6mm line tonight.. am now set up...

tho most of my fishing in my ind will be drifting or paddling in mangroves... it will certainly be handy for when im chasing some snapper at a few spots i have got in mind.


----------

